# Opzilla by 2getheraudio



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

I noticed in Computer Magazine a new FM synth I hadn't heard of Opzilla by 2getgeraudio. I also noticed they had a lot of other synths as well and was curious if anyone has tried them out

Here is the description of Opzilla:







Meet OpZilla, a monster of an FM synthesizer that towers over the competition in a set of features and sounds you won’t find anywhere else. 64 FM algorithms, selectable waveform shapes, sampled attack transients, loopable envelopes, built-in effects and so much more. Click here to see and hear what OpZilla can do for your music.





__





2getheraudio | Professional Music Production Software


2getheraudio | Music Production Software | World Class Music Production Software, Virtual Instruments and FX




www.2getheraudio.com


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I noticed in Computer Magazine a new FM synth I hadn't heard of Opzilla by 2getgeraudio. I also noticed they had a lot of other synths as well and was curious if anyone has tried them out
> 
> Here is the description of Opzilla:
> 
> ...


Wow, name your price between $10 and $100, never seen something like that.

At least you have the option to demo it, then decide how much you want to pay. Pretty cool idea. If it could get me a DX7 on steriods, it might be a good buy.


----------



## Jkist (Jan 3, 2021)

I picked this up right when it came out, its really nice actually. The keys presets are fantastic. Lots of capability here. I'll vouch for this product


----------



## Big Tick (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey gang,

I'm the developer of this synth. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

Big Tick said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I'm the developer of this synth. Feel free to ask questions.


Cool of you to stop by. I remember seeing ads for this one recently. On KVR maybe? Big FM lover, have most dedicated FM software synths and a bunch of hardware ones. Will definitely have a look! What would you say are some of the USPs of this particular synth, in terms of sound architecture, approach, etc.? (I am trying to save up for Tracktion’s F ‘Em, for the name alone).


----------



## Big Tick (Jan 13, 2021)

Mostly the ease of use, with every parameter accessible from one main UI without tabs or menus. There's nothing revolutionary about the FM really, but for example, the addition of a sampled attacks section lets us get away with 4 operators instead of the typical 6 in the "bigger" synths, and yet achieve pretty rich sounds.

The envelopes and LFOs have some rather nice unusual features, such has loopable envelopes and one-shot mode for the lfo (basically allowing you to use the lfo as an additional ramp modulator).

Really, the main difference with all the other FM synths out there, is that it is easy and fun to program. It's closer to a virtual analog synth in that regard.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

Big Tick said:


> lets us get away with 4 operators instead of the typical 6 in the "bigger" synths


As a matter of fact, I have a preference for 4OP FM!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

Big Tick said:


> Mostly the ease of use, with every parameter accessible from one main UI without tabs or menus. There's nothing revolutionary about the FM really, but for example, the addition of a sampled attacks section lets us get away with 4 operators instead of the typical 6 in the "bigger" synths, and yet achieve pretty rich sounds.
> 
> The envelopes and LFOs have some rather nice unusual features, such has loopable envelopes and one-shot mode for the lfo (basically allowing you to use the lfo as an additional ramp modulator).
> 
> Really, the main difference with all the other FM synths out there, is that it is easy and fun to program. It's closer to a virtual analog synth in that regard.


Sold! I’ll demo and likely purchase (edit: just did). Any other cool synths on offer?


----------



## Big Tick (Jan 13, 2021)

Check CheezeMachine Pro. A virtual analog with a similar concept (ease of use).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

Big Tick said:


> Check CheezeMachine Pro. A virtual analog with a similar concept (ease of use).


I’ll test drive OpZilla this weekend, alongside newly acquired Hive2, Carbon Electra, NuSofting Modelonia and Rob Papen Go2  - given my love for FM yours likely wins. Digital and harsh sounds are just.... beautiful... ❤️ and then I’ll revisit your shop  (I know... I have a serious synth acquisition problem)


----------



## MisteR (Jan 13, 2021)

I’ll have to check this out. Rhino was my first synth, which I bought during an audiomidi nobrainer many years ago now.


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi,

just demoed it, sounds great! The looped envelopes are a cool feature. The microtuning SCL support is excellent.

My wish list for future versions:
- Aftertouch support -> MPE support
- Midi learn
- import of TX81Z soundbanks


----------



## Big Tick (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, 

Thanks a lot for the comments. We pondered about aftertouch for a long time. The problem was that the factory presets, if designed to do things like aftertouch-controlled FM amount, would sound awful for people who don't have a controller with aftertouch, which sadly, is more than 95% of our users....

For Tx81Z soundbanks, it is possible, but not 100% compatible because of some differences in the architecture. Unfortunately it means that we would be stormed with comments like, "Tx81Z import works like crap compared to X or Y".

I guess the crowd here is different. More educated and polite than many other forums....


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi,

thanks for your answer!


Big Tick said:


> Thanks a lot for the comments. We pondered about aftertouch for a long time. The problem was that the factory presets, if designed to do things like aftertouch-controlled FM amount, would sound awful for people who don't have a controller with aftertouch, which sadly, is more than 95% of our users....


perhaps. A possibility would be a subfolder with Aftertouch presets, the others without. For my taste, the possibility to have aftertouch modulation is more important than any number of presets.


Big Tick said:


> For Tx81Z soundbanks, it is possible, but not 100% compatible because of some differences in the architecture. Unfortunately it means that we would be stormed with comments like, "Tx81Z import works like crap compared to X or Y".


OMG. In that case, some info about preset structure would suit my fine


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi,

just bought it, the special features are too tempting 

And I checked the manual of the TX81Z, it does not have Aftertouch either. I did not remember that :(

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Big Tick (Jan 17, 2021)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> just bought it, the special features are too tempting
> 
> ...


Also note, if you use Logic you can simply insert the Midi Modifier on the track, and use that to control any of the plugin parameters with Aftertouch.


----------



## Mark Evans (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi!

Since the most recent update the Tuning option to load .scl files seems to have broken, both as plug-in and standalone.


----------



## Big Tick (Feb 26, 2021)

Which update would that be ? There hasn't been any recently. The latest one was 1.1.0 which was early December.


----------



## Mark Evans (Feb 26, 2021)

Maybe that. All I know is that (Mac) it was working but now it just hangs in that little multicoloured circle thing that Macs do. I didn't notice for a while because I saved a load of pre-tuned presets and hadn't used the function.


----------



## Big Tick (Feb 26, 2021)

OK. You will have to submit a ticket at https://www.2getheraudio.com/support/


----------



## Mark Evans (Mar 15, 2021)

Bump after over a fortnight. Have ticket number but no other response.


----------



## Big Tick (Mar 15, 2021)

OK. For reasons that hopefully, will become clear in a near future, I am not personally dealing with these any more. However I can shake the new team for you.


----------



## Mark Evans (Mar 28, 2021)

Team unshaken, but I found v1 file on computer and reinstalled that.


----------

